# NTSC und PAL



## Thoram (24. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem ich würde mir gerne mein bild von meinen laptop auf meinenm fernseher anzeigen lassen aber ich kriege nur ein schwarz weiss bild ich glaube das es daran leigt das die anzeige noch auf NTSC ist meine frage ist wie kann ich das auf pal umstellen bitte dringend um hilfe wie kann ich das umstellen danke jetzt schon mal.


BlackHawk


----------



## King Euro (26. Januar 2004)

Ist NTSC nicht das amerikanische Bildformat?
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## NuLL (26. Januar 2004)

NTSC ist das Amerikanisch / Japanische Standard Bildformat und somit auf 90% der Deutschen Fernseher nicht Darstellbar...

PAL ist die Europäische Norm die 100 % kompatibel sein Sollte!


----------



## SixDark (27. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Also bei mir funktioniert das im BIOS des Laptops!
Allerdings kann es auch an diversen Adaptern liegen, die Du benutzt. Bei mir war es so, sobald ich das S-Video-Kabel in einen Scartadapter gesteckt habe war das Bild auch nur noch s/w. Wenn ich aber das S-Video-Kabel direkt an den Fernseher angeschlossen habe war es voll bunt... Mußt mal schauen...

Mal eine Frage gleich zurück an Dich, welche Auflösung hast Du am Laptop wenn Du ihn am TV hängen hast? Mein Laptop zeigt nur so lange ein Bild auf dem TV bis die Grafikkarte initalisiert wurde, dann ist das Bild weg und kommt auch nie wieder. Hab schon alle Grafik-Einstellungen probiert, aber leider ist die minimale Auflösung 800 x 600 Pixel und ich wage mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass ich in der Bedienungsanleitung zu meinem letzten Laptop gelesen hatte, das die Auflösung beim Anschluß an ein TV automatisch auf 640 x 480 Pixel gesetzt wird weil der Fernseher nix anderes darstellen kann....... Kannst Du mir da vielleicht helfen?

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Sinac (27. Januar 2004)

Haste mal in den Erweiterten Eigenschften deiner Grafikkarte geschaut? Ansonsten schau mal ins Handbuch, manchmal stellte das auch mit ner Tastenkombination um, z.B. Fn + F5 oder sowas.
Welches Notebook bzw. Graka haste denn?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SixDark (27. Januar 2004)

Also die Grafikkarte ist eine "NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go 64M".
Das Laptop ist so'n nachgebautes, es hat aber diesen komischen Monitor auf der "F5-Taste" (zu erreichen über die Taste Fn), aber wenn ich da drücke passiert gar nix!

Ich hab mal probiert in den DOS-Modus zu wechseln mit der Einstellung "Vollbild". Das funktioniert, dann erscheint das Bild auch wieder auf dem TV, wenn ich DOS wieder beende verschwindet das Bild wieder vom TV. In anderen Beiträgen hier hab ich aber gelesen das es funktioniert... Probiert hab ich's übrigens schon mit sVideo, Video (Cinch) und SCART - immer das gleiche!

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## SixDark (27. Januar 2004)

Ok, SORRY für die Belästigung!  

Habs grad hinbekommen! Hab im BIOS mal auf "Composite" umgestellt und dann in den GraKa-Einstellungen das Klonen neu aktiviert - nu gehts! HAPPY!

Viele Grüße, vielleicht hilfts ja auch dem ein oder anderen weiter...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

